# Carp on the fly



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

Got blessed with this beauty from Chagrin: 30", 11.1 lb.
:B


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

She's a beauty.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great fish. Were you fishing for steel or did you target that badboy?


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

Actually I was bass fishing; just tied some new flies and I was trying them out. By the end of my journey I thought that I saw something moving in slow water ... fast switched to a (brownish, size 8, fluffy, short tail, weighted) woolly bugger  casted from downstream  and at the seventh or eighth cast  after I set the hook  the monster toooook offff.
I had the carp on my wish list for long; this is my first one.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

In the last couple of years, I have noticed a small time frame where carp are very agressive to food offerings...always near the fall....must be now...gettin" some Carp flies out!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish! I bet she had the drag singing!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Catch!!


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

Got this other beauty (~30&#8243;, ~12lb) on a crayfish pattern.

More details and pictures here: http://almasan.us/


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang, I was looking for a 30" carp all summer out of the rocky!

Apparently I should have fished the chagrin. Nice fish!


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats on that Carp! I've taken to fly fishing carp as well. It's a great change from bass fishing and you don't need to wait and travel for steelhead to get a good fight. I use my 8 wt rod for them. I could / should probably use my 6 wt, I'm just a little worried about snapping a blank. 
Anyway, great fish ... and nice website. Just a tip, if you start fishing lakes, don't hug carp ... they have a slime-coat that is damn near permanant!

Congrats, again !


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Just a tip, if you start fishing lakes, don't hug carp ... they have a slime-coat that is damn near permanant!
> 
> Congrats, again !





You must become one with the carp.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I have a big Van Staal.


----------

